# wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??



## aringler (12. November 2011)

*wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

hi
habe folgenden usb wlan stick
AVM - FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N
und diese externe station (im bild oben rechts)
http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/FRITZ_WLAN/FRITZ_WLAN_USB_Stick/images/fritz_wlan_lieferumfang.jpg

nun meine frage kann ich die reichweite der station mit diesem kabel 
USB-Kabel Verl. AA st/bu 3.0m schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
verlängern? ich hab gelesen das es bei kabel ab 3 meter länge probleme geben soll.
kann dies einer bestätigen?
oder hat vll jemand noch eine andere möglichkeit meine wlan station zu verlängern?

vielen dank im voraus
gruß 
aringler


----------



## milesdavis (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

Richtig! Ab einer gewissen Länge, ist der Spannungsabfall im Kabel zu groß. Laut Wikipedia-Artikel gehört das Verlängerungskabel auch gar nicht zur Spezifikation.


----------



## aringler (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

aber normalerweise unter 3 metern geht es oder wie is das zu verstehen?


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

Bis drei Meter sollte klappen, weil innerhalb der Spezifikation. Gegen *ein* Kabel ist nichts zu sagen - die Verlängerung ist böse, weil Zwischenstecker den Übertragungseigenschaften nicht förderlich sind, auch wenn die Gesamtlänge die 3m-Grenze nicht überschreitet, das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

ich hab zwei wlan sticks mit jeweils einem 3-meter usb kabel in betrieb und es funktioniert tadellos.
empfang/ping ist super.


----------



## aringler (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

danke


----------



## Poempel (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

Mein WLan Stick (Belkin F7D2101) benutze ich auch ohne Probleme an einer Usb Verlängerung, aber sobald ich eine 2. dazwischen stecke geht garnichts mehr.


----------



## dot (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

Bis 5m sind ohne Verbindungsauffrischung bei USB ok. Habe deine Konstruktion schon einmal in der Konstellation in Betrieb genommen. Da die WLAN Loesung aber recht unbrauchbar wurde wegen der Verbindungsqualitaet (mit oder ohne Verlaegerung das Selbe) bin ich dann auf DLAN von TP umgestiegen. Das funktioniert wenigstens vernuenftig.


----------



## Exception (13. November 2011)

*AW: wlan stick mit usb verlängerungskabel??*

Ich hab den gleichen Stick im Einsatz, funktioniert mit dem original beigelegtem Kabel + ca. 2m Verlängerung ohne Probleme.


----------

